# The Best of Jellybean (showcase)



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

What is your favorite Jellybean ROM for the showcase?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Paranoid android with devil kernel









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

pretty fast google now on that? Im on aokp build 3 with devil kernel and google now is still a little slow for my taste...


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Google bow is not fast on any ROM and not gonna be because it uses too much ram and the ram on pur device sucks plain and simple so yea lol its slow

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Where can I get Paranoid ROM for CSPIRE Showcase?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I'll upload it in a sec

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

upload it when you can id love to give it a try.... i never keep the same rom for more than a week


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Alright here ya go sorry I should have uploaded it here instead of pm so everybody could try it 
Showcase: http://db.tt/iTHDBxkJ
Mesnerize : http://db.tt/kzweyxrr

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

